# Difference between Sunny / Bluebird Sylphy / Almera N16 and Sentra B15



## raceeng (Mar 14, 2004)

Check out this link, http://autozine.kyul.net/html/Nissan1.htm


According to the article's the Sunny / Bluebird Sylphy / Almera N16 and Sentra B15 are the same thing....

So how would I get hold of a Spec V engine and 6 speed box from the US to throw into my South African Almera Sedan? (just kidding)

At least all the suspention bits should be a straight swap not to mention the engine bits ( a bit pricey for us South African's though)


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

I really wondered if the N16 suspension was exactly the same as the B15 one ...

I wish I could have known for sure about 2 months ago when I had to order my D2 coilovers.

In the end I took the B14 one, cause I know I can at least make it fit, even if it doesnt fit perfectly.

I know nothing about the N16's, so I skiped that option


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

I hate to say it now, but after searching around I found that my B&G's are N16 and there's a guy in Quebec running Koni race dampers for N16. Your B14's should drop right in the front and a mount for the rear will prob be needed. I base that on the fact that TeinSS front part numbers are the same.
I just got a B14 front insulator in the mail today to research some more.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Chillboy said:


> I hate to say it now, but after searching around I found that my B&G's are N16 and there's a guy in Quebec running Koni race dampers for N16. Your B14's should drop right in the front and a mount for the rear will prob be needed. I base that on the fact that TeinSS front part numbers are the same.
> I just got a B14 front insulator in the mail today to research some more.


God damnit, why cant them damn companies figure out the north american vehicles their stuff fit on if they want to sell to north american people ARGGHGHG. 

Are you SURE the rears will need work ? I was more expecting it to be the front. Also especially since I have Pillowball mounts and camber plates (I might not be able to use those).


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

I know people were using kyb B14 rears with GC's. I don't think you will have too much trouble getting them in. You don't have those yet? Or are you waiting for weather like some us??

In regards to the camber plates and pillowballs. Is the stock front hole big enough to allow adjustment? If it's not I would cut it bigger and have a top ring made for support and use longer bolts. I would love to see some pics when you get them in, or even just measurements and references. I just got an isolator in the mail today for B14 to do some measuring of my own.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

They arent big enough, I know there will be some work involved Im expecting it.

oh and no, I didint get the D2's yet, still on the dang boat.


----------



## Chillboy (Oct 8, 2003)

That the guy, in your city actually, is running Koni N16 struts with Sprint (??) springs so they must be a direct fit other than top mount hole clearance maybe for those D2's. With B13 struts people use coilover sleeves only to match them up, they are an inch shorter strut than B15 and B14. Knowing the extended and compressed lengths of our stock ones would really help too. My stockers will hopefully be here soon.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

I read about him in a magazine.

If I remember, he had some work to do to make them fit a little... wastn DIRECT bolt in... but I could be mistaken.

I never met him, he's a loner. Im president of a french Nissan club in QUebec over 1500 members, and he's never shown his face  sad.


----------

